# Whats the best battery for an R32 GTR?



## ehnus (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm having some battery pain with my GTR. The Halfords one I have, cant remember if its 054 or 058, 300 amp anyway, is pretty basic.

Whats the daddy of batteries that'll fit an R32 GTR?


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

one that works!!!


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

im sure there are threads about this already. try the "search" facility... this will help dude


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I think its more of a case of the best charger than the best battery!

bob


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

I have an Optima Yellow Top in mine which seems to be very good. The car is off the road at the moment and it lasts for about two months between charges. Not that cheap though.


----------



## damodeane (Dec 23, 2010)

why not get a diesel battery bigger amps so it will swing faster and start easier,thats whats in mine and its doing the job nicely,also disconnect your battery lead if it do be lieing idel for more than a couple of weeks at a time as the immobiliser will run it down


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

The biggest one that will fit.

In my case I went down to Halford and find a batter that just manage to squeeze between the the battery tie and the oil catch tank.

Bigger is better in the R32 case as the battery is so small to begin with.


----------

